# 2nd Annual Danvers Police Benevolent Association celebrity basket ball game.



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

_*  FREE AUTOGRAPHS*_ *PICTURES WITH THE PLAYERS* *TICKETS AVAILABLE*

_*AT THE DOOR $10.00*_

*D.P.B.A. has contracted All-Pro Productions to solicit Danvers residents and businesses by telephone. All-Pro Productions started this fundraising campaign on February 20, 2006 on behalf of the Danvers Police Benevolent Association and the Danvers Police Relief Association. *​
*If you have any complaints or questions, call 978.777.0577,*
*Officer Kevin Wood or Det. Steve Baldassare.*

*NOTICE: Please do not call the police station regarding this fundraising event. Officers are not allowed to use department telephones.*

​
http://www.danverspolice.org/basketball.htm​


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Just a reminder to anyone interested in attending this event. It is this Saturday at 19:00 hrs. St. John's Prep. Gym Spring Street Danvers. It will be members of the DPBA vs. members of the New England Patriots All-Stars.

Those that attended last year had a great time and the kids really enjoyed seeing some of the players and getting autographs.

Tickets are available at the door.

Click link for more information: http://www.danverspolice.org/basketball.htm

Thank you and hope to see you there!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

This is an excellent event for the family. It was a good time last year and should be this year too.


----------

